# Freshwater clams?



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

I've seen these guys recently and was curious, do they require sand or does small gravel work?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I would imagine that anything would work as long as they could anchor their feet into the substrate. I have heard that they are difficult to keep alive though, so good luck!


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you, I better wait a year or two before I go for something too difficult haha


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Seems like many have been inquiring about them of late. While a kewl thought, I'm not convinced they are right for an aquarium.

A sand bed should definately be used for them as they will stay constantly burrowed. Won't be very visible in the tank. Maybe with a moon light in the evening you could see some movement.

The main draw back to keeping them is when they die, you wouldn't know it right off. They will quickly foul up your water.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I kept 4 golden clams for 2 years. They died off one by one, but were quite the conversation piece when I was showing off my tank. You can see their bivalves poking out of the substrate (they're filter feeders). Sand would definitely be best for them, and consider cultivating some free-floating algae for them, or some other form of free-floating biomass for them to feed on.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i keep these fresh water clams in most of my larger tanks. they are not affected by water quality or change nearly as much as a fish or shrimp , although it doesnt matter sand/gravel they seem to like sand more to me , they bury up , but as far as them being difficult its not , if you have an established tank drop in a few , you can not over due it truely as they are a filter feeder and do not as much increase but decrease some bio load. 
the breeder i get mine from barely use any sub strat and only these guys lining the bottoms of his river rock bed tanks ... and although it doesnt happen a whole lot these bad boys can move , they use there muscle like a leg and walk not that unlike a snail but it looks like a long dog tongue when its out ... They are super easy dont fear them.. ++ also if you have them with fish there safe (they snap shut when anything gets close ) but once they do die like all things do you can tell it open up slightly wider than i guarantee you will ever see alive if you have cray fish , crabs , loachs ,catfish or any other opportunistic feeder they should take care of it and i only loos one every 3-5 months


----------

